# Red Wing Air cooled.



## Brian Thomas (Apr 11, 2012)

Here is a short video of my recently completed Red Wing air cooled model. I have been working on it here and there for the last year. I finally have it running very wel and am very proud that it has such good manners right now. I came home from work and gave it one spin and she took right off and ran for over an hour and never even had a hiccup. Enjoy. 
Check out this video on YouTube:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mi7v5j0kGF8&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/ame]


Brian R Thomas.


----------



## crab (Apr 11, 2012)

Very nice Brian.I really like the sound of it. Thm:
Bill L.


----------



## AussieJimG (Apr 11, 2012)

Nice engine Brian, that sound is really soothing - I could happily doze off just listening to it.

Jim


----------



## ShedBoy (Apr 11, 2012)

Nice slow running engine well done.
Brock


----------



## Maryak (Apr 11, 2012)

Brian,

Bewdy Newk :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## b.lindsey (Apr 11, 2012)

Very nice model Brian :bow: Had you gototen the castings before or after Red Wing was taken over by PMR? just curious. It really does sound sweet!!!

Bil


----------



## danstir (Apr 11, 2012)

Really nice engine, congratulations and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Herbiev (Apr 11, 2012)

Just magnificent


----------



## ozzie46 (Apr 11, 2012)

That is ONE sweet running engine. Good job.

  Ron


----------



## Catminer (Apr 11, 2012)

Very well done Brian, nice and slow.
What are you using for an ignition system?

Peter


----------



## 90LX_Notch (Apr 11, 2012)

Very nice. It runs very nicely.


----------



## jonesie (Apr 11, 2012)

brian very nice job and a nice runner. jonesie. :bow:


----------



## Brian Thomas (Apr 12, 2012)

b.lindsey  said:
			
		

> Very nice model Brian :bow: Had you gototen the castings before or after Red Wing was taken over by PMR? just curious. It really does sound sweet!!!
> 
> Bil


Bil, it is a PM Research kit. I bought it at the end of last march. 

The ignition is a home made buzz coil. I made a couple of the small boxes out of 1/4 thick oak and cut and did all the wood work on the mill using high speed 4 flute windmills. I bought most of the parts from eBay and the batter is a 5 cell 6 volt RC car battery from the hobby shop and is all packed in the box and is charged trough a port and the coil is turned on and Off with a micro toggle switch. I didn't care for any buzz coils that were available so I just built my own using the instructions in the Red Wing prints as modified the design and made them more scale sized.


----------

